# What Is Your Favourite Knife?



## LBurnett (Feb 21, 2012)

Hey everyone,

What is your favourite knife??

Cheers Luke


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

SOG Aegis.

This is my answer because:
It's extremely affordable
Easily available
Good blade steel (Cryo Aus-8)
Deep carry pocket clip
If cost was no option and I can pick anything, then it would probably be Chris Reeve Sebenza

What's yours ?


----------



## LBurnett (Feb 21, 2012)

Thanks for that hrawk!

I am currently looking for a good quality outdoor knife that is not too expensive. Do you have any recommendations?

Cheers Luke


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Can you narrow it down a bit ?

A general purpose knife for light duty or something you can hammer on to split logs for a fire ?

What's your definition of 'Expensive' ?

I think the Cold Steel Pocket Bushman is a great no frills folder that retails for about $30 and can take a beating.

I prefer a fixed blade knife for heavy work though. Perhaps something like the Ontario SP50 if you want a BIG fixed blade knife that's at home chopping up timber and fighting off black bears.


----------



## LBurnett (Feb 21, 2012)

I'll try to narrow it down....

I'm looking for something that is durable and can take a little beating, something that can be used to chop small "logs" and cut rope etc. I'm only looking to spend around £30/$47


----------



## LBurnett (Feb 21, 2012)

I will check out that cold steel pocket bushman


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

Buck 3 blade stockman with wood handle. Carry it all the time.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

The best knife that I ever carried was a custom made one. Right now my favorite manufactured knife is a medium sized Iisakki Scout Hunting Knife with a 4 5/8 inch blade. I Recently bought a very nice used that that famous on line auction for $15. -- Tex


----------



## brainleak (Nov 9, 2011)

I recently picked this up for a EDC. It's been in my pocket since I picked it up. The opening mechanism was pretty stiff for a week but through use its loosed up. By the sound of it you are looking for something a bit larger and if you want to cut wood with, this would be a bit out of your price range but one I've been eyeballing for the same purposes.

http://stores.thepathfinderschoolllc.com/-strse-396/The-Pathfinder-Trade-Knife/Detail.bok


----------



## LBurnett (Feb 21, 2012)

i've decided to get a folding knife for an edc kind of thing, and get a fixed blade some other time for chopping the wood etc,


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

My favorite is an old re-worked ( by Muskrat Man Knives-Some of the old time guys might know him as Catapult Kid ) Buck 110. It has a shortened clip point blade,with Osage Orange scales and brass pins. Knife was a wreck when he found it. I have to get a pic up of it. Guy does awesome blade work! Flatband


----------



## Setarip (Mar 27, 2012)

I really like the Benchmade Griptillians, pretty inexpensive, AXIS lock which is a breeze to close, and buttery smooth opening. As far as more expensive folders (non-balisong) I REALLY loved my Benchmade Skirmish. That thing was I believe 11 or so inches long open so it was a beast. My current EDC is a Spyderco Tenacious G10....you can pick one up for less than 30 bucks and the thing is a quality knife. Super sharp, but uses the chinese steel "8Cr13MoV"


----------



## LBurnett (Feb 21, 2012)

Thanks for your input Josh, I do plan to get a spyderco tenacious in the future!

Cheers Luke


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Benchmade 710, in my hip pocket everywhere I go. SAR on the belt ditto.


----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

+1 for Benchmade & Spyderco


----------



## Sharkman (Jan 15, 2012)

CRKT Lake 111Z

http://www.crkt.com/Lake-111-Z-Razor-Sharp-Edge-Larger-model-LBS


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

So many!!!!


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

My collection is modest, but the cheap Mora is perfect for me for anything that has to do with wood carving...
Are there any folders that have a scandi grind, or are just nice with carving?
I looked around the net the other night, and it didnt look too promising.


----------



## norca (May 3, 2012)

Esse 4 or 6 for fixed blade benchmade mel parde 720 for folder but if i had the dosh buse for me fixed and same 720 for me folder
its been with me everyday for years love it


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

i like CRKT knives they hold a good edge, durable look good and not to expensive i paid about forty quid for mine.


----------



## Semper Rogue (Aug 15, 2012)

I don't know if I have favorite. Your question made me check out my gear harness and bugout bag or tactical hide bag. lol. I find a bunch of different knives and that surprised me as I like uniformity. If I had to pick one that truly "worked" for its place amongst my stuff, it would have to be the Cold Steel Bushmaster knife. Basically the homely sister to all the Cold Steel product but she can work. Holds an edge well, you can make a spear out of it if needed and I like the long belly for slicing up venison or whatnot. I don't chop with it and no one should, find an axe/hatchet or develop some skill in groove/breaking big limbs.

Many years ago, the magazine SOLDIER OF FORTUNE had a convention in Las Vegas and just about anybody in the survival/military industry was there hawking their wares. COLD STEEL was a relatively unknown company in those days and they would bring out their "seconds", knives that weren't up to their standards but cosmetically mucked up in some way. As I recall the BUSHMASTER oddjobs were $8 each, brand new! I bought about a hundred bucks worth as I knew it was a great buy. Gave away some and stuck others amongst my various working bags. Been alot of years but not a problem with any of them. If I ever get around to building my own blades, I'm gonna make a short version and a better storage handle.Other than that it is a good knife and one I have trusted my life to.


----------



## jskeen (Feb 7, 2011)

Hey, I'm glad to see this thread come back to life. I make, carry, destroy and fondle many, many knives over the course of the average year. Some I like, some I just keep around to abuse, and many of them I admire at the moment, but few really make a lasting impression. At the moment I'm on a "axis lock" kick, and have acquired at least half a dozen of them since January. Right now I'm still carrying a Spiderco that I traded NewConvert out of a while back after he did a beautiful job double beveling the edge.

But, back to my original thought, If I had to pick my favorite knife, it would probably be the humble muskrat. Variously known as the Buck 313, the old timer 770, the schrade 77rpb or the case 5546, among others, this is probably the design that I would have to call my favorite.


----------



## porcelanowy (Oct 16, 2011)

Helo
For a knif-nut... it's like picking your favorite child: impossible and 
cruel









Opinel inox no12 - present from my Wife - favorite outdoor kitchen knife.
Viper Keeper - favorite EDC.
Benchmade 913 - favorite workhorse, fighting with viper in above-mentioned 
category.
Victorinox huntsman - favorite in category "one and only knife in my pocket"
Custom Nessmuk knife made by Miroslaw Kruglik - favorite in category "not 
needed but I want it and I have it"








Wenger new ranger 78 - favorite outdoor knife and best natural forks 
collector








Plus few other favorites








Cheers
Rafal


----------



## Gote Rider (May 16, 2010)

I have lots but my favorite is the case xx #LT1405L. I use it to clean deer,hogs,small game and fish.It holds a great edge and I carry one every day. As long as case makes this knife I will always have one.


----------



## Rothermere (Sep 11, 2012)

My favourite folder ever is my BM mini griptilian. I love the lock up and I really like sheepsfoot/modified sheepsfoot blades. It's a really hard worker and comes up pretty sharp.

My fav fixed blade is my Spydie Bill Moran with the upswept blade. Pretty easy to keep super sharp.

However as a UK lad my EDC is always the UK legal Spyderco UK Penknife. It's the only sensible option. Although I'm comfortable that most of the folders in my collection are 'justifiable' given where I live and the day to day uses I have for them, it's just not worth the hassle of confiscation and possible prosecution due to recent knife laws.

As an aside, my father carries a Spyderco Cricket SS that I bought him many years ago (and which Spyderco replaced for free when he snapped the tip off a few years ago - which is why both he and I will rarely recommend anything but Spydies to others looking for a first go-to pocket knife). He does a lot of work in courts. He has been handing it over to security guards and getting it given back to him for years with only 1 confiscation despite it having a locking blade and a nasty looking little recurve. When he complained about the confiscation it was sent back to him with a very apologetic letter! So I think the interpretation of knife laws are different depending upon who has the knife and how they behave about it.

James


----------



## Thornbottom (Apr 9, 2012)

I recently got a Svord Peasant for an EDC. I wasn't impressed with the edge it came with but after a little work on the sharpening stones it took a razors edge and I fell in love with it. It's easy to open with one hand, easy to get razor sharp, holds an edge, cheap, and simple.

For chopping and splitting wood at camp a SHARP axe works amazing. It's what they are made for.


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Out of the 7 knives i own, i always end up carrying these two, they are my *all time* favorites.

Benchmade 530 Pardue S30V

Chris Reeve Sebenza classic (small) S30V


----------



## leadball (Jan 14, 2014)

I like my little mora forest stainless a lot.

Good skinner check

Food processor check

Carver and light splitter check

light weight / breeze to carry check

Takes a edge easily and holds it will check

easy on the eye check


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

...sharp...


----------



## Lug (Nov 12, 2013)

I can carry pretty much anything I want here in Utah and I like the Svord Mini Peasant out of New Zealand. The photo shows a regular Peasant off to the right. I like the Mini for EDC. It is a friction folder, which is more forgiving than any locking mechanism since there is nothing to stress. The blade is high-carbon steel, easy to sharpen and can get scary sharp. I get my Svord Mini Peasants from a local dealer for about $14 US.

Whatever you choose, may you have good fortune and good fun.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Buck 110. Made in the USA. Old school.


----------



## bareband (Nov 25, 2013)

Bucklite 425, Gerber LST, and virtually ANYTHING made by Victorinox. Their blade steel is just...can't think of enough superlatives to describe the quality. I can get one so sharp that when I pull it out and open it up, everybody within 30 feet starts bleeding. Heh-heh !


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

Three favourites:-

The bottom one is my Laguiole . A Lag-Chasse hand made for the hunt.

The middle one...the good old Opinel

The top one. The blade was forged by a Master in Lapland and I believe was folded a thousand times or so in the process. It is signed by him. The blade was a present from one of my slaves (from when i was allowed to have 'em  )


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

My favs are the Mora SS top and the douk douk second (non locking legal carry UK)

The third one is a Ed halligan stiff K.I.S.S aus 8 Steel I have shaved with this.

Fourth a Gerber firestorm P.E tanto

and to the side well everyone has got to have a karambit,right?,Mtech extreme G10 scales nothing special but that to is razor sharp.










Next pic is my Neck carry talon










Now I do not chop or split wood with any knife I have my cold steel Kukri and my cold steel rifleman's tomahawk for that chore.

And the other thing apart from the Mora and douk douk the others are a no no for EDC even on camping trips due to our laws but still nice to know I have them to hand.


----------



## JonM (Aug 17, 2013)

Lug said:


> I can carry pretty much anything I want here in Utah and I like the Svord Mini Peasant out of New Zealand. The photo shows a regular Peasant off to the right. I like the Mini for EDC. It is a friction folder, which is more forgiving than any locking mechanism since there is nothing to stress. The blade is high-carbon steel, easy to sharpen and can get scary sharp. I get my Svord Mini Peasants from a local dealer for about $14 US.
> 
> Whatever you choose, may you have good fortune and good fun.


Knifecountryusa.com has free shipping & 10% off purchase going. I have a mini in my pocket & regular on the way. Nice knife & fun to use. came sharp & is now scary sharp. At that price more will be going out as gifts to family @ Christmas :thumbsup:


----------

